# GW Screw Ups of Epic Proportions



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You know, I'm surprised I haven't mentioned this one till now. I guess I kept forgetting it exists since technically my brother owns this.Anyway, you ever get a GW product, only to discover a hilarious error? 

This was years before their update, but my brother found a Grey Knight blister pack. It was a pretty normal grey knight, minus the fact he had an extra sprue of arms and a Tyranid ravener body stuffed in there with him. He pointed it out and got it for like, 4 bucks. 

Despite practically being two entirely different miniatures for a fraction of a price, we've kept the blister untouched so we can show people it. Never fails to crack me up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

oooo Pics! I have seen some mess ups but that has to be one of the better ones I have heard about.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

yes pics please! I have got to see this!!!


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

only seen a few such cases, often i will get a box of Heavy weapon guardsmen and get 5 bases in the box???? and i got it jsut a week or 2 after i needed one for a conversion...sods freaking law


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, I didn't get my screw up in a blister, but from mail order. I ordered something like 20 metal shoulder pads and I librarian model. I got 20 librarians and 1 shoulder pad.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Well, I didn't get my screw up in a blister, but from mail order. I ordered something like 20 metal shoulder pads and I librarian model. I got 20 librarians and 1 shoulder pad.


Did you still only pay the price for 20 metal shoulder pads and 1 librarian. If so, that is fucking hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

My best ever surprise was.....

I bought Games Day Archaon on foot for about £15 on Ebay about 3 years ago.

Nothing surprising about this right?

Opened it....and had 5 Slayer of kings sword/hand in there. So now I have lots of swords for conversions


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Did you still only pay the price for 20 metal shoulder pads and 1 librarian. If so, that is fucking hilarious :biggrin:


Yup. 

And I paided postage for what I ordered rather than what arrived.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

allowing the perry twins to sculpt minis for all these years


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You want pictures? It shall be so- will take a few moments though since I'll inevitably take this chance to kill 5 birds with one stone and photograph some other stuff while at it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Back in the day I got 2 whirlwind pewter parts in a single box set.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think people need to rethink what 'epic proportions are' mispacked mass produced items is not epic. Now if it was a nice new box of Imperial Guard but when you opened it, it turned out to be a box of furious deadly scorpions. That would be epic.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

to me getting 2 full whirlwind bits in a single box is epic. If you don't think so, then skip over it.

Since quite a few folks here have posted mispacks, then I think the consensus is that it is epic, so in the long run maybe it is you who should rethink what an epic mispack is.

Just jokingly trying to show that this is a matter of opinion, and much like assholes we all have one.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> and much like assholes we all have one.


I hate to say this, and I wont post a link - but a quick google search will reveal that simply isnt true. uke:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think getting 20 Libbys was the best one.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> to me getting 2 full whirlwind bits in a single box is epic. If you don't think so, then skip over it.
> 
> Since quite a few folks here have posted mispacks, then I think the consensus is that it is epic, so in the long run maybe it is you who should rethink what an epic mispack is.
> 
> Just jokingly trying to show that this is a matter of opinion, and much like assholes we all have one.


Well what do you call it when you do get a box of angry scorpions? You need to leave room in your hyperbole to allow for something actually screwy if it happens.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Well what do you call it when you do get a box of angry scorpions? .


 
A lawsuit.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Well what do you call it when you do get a box of angry scorpions? You need to leave room in your hyperbole to allow for something actually screwy if it happens.


the beginnings of a scorpion armada!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> the beginnings of a scorpion armada!


It;s what Australlian customers get in every finecast box.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

And that is what the user reading this is to decide. Mine is quite mundane compared to getting 20 Libbys or opening a box and getting a completely different squad.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Something I think is pretty epic happened last week. I got me a fine cast Logan Grimnar only to find one of the arms was missing. They sent me another this weekend, so now I have two Grimnars. Having two Grimnars is pretty epic in my book


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

'can i have a chaos vindicator please'
'yeah sure here's a chaos vindicator and a vindicator'

me EPIC 

and yes i only paid for the one and got two


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Mmmm. Nothing amazing like that has happened to me. I always seem to get extra bases, especially in Battleforces/Battalions.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I only seem to get extra bases... On a very regular basis.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I've had a few cool things happen, but my most recent was getting an extra 10 chaos space marines in a battle force 

my first memorable one was getting 6 black knights free in an undead set back in the day


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

they gave me one extra base for some termies i brought the other day but they've all got holes in them


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i once had an "epic Fail" by GW, back in the RT days when they first released the land raider, you got 2 in a box, so i went to my local toy/model shop that sold GW kits and brought one, i was talking to the manager of the shop and he asked me if he could look at the kit, as he's never seen a GW plastic kit, so i happily opened the box to find.............. a load of mis-shappen sprues and and mangled plastic, so i wasnt to happy, nither was the shop manager, as he then checked the other 2 boxes to find the same thing, needless to say he was on the phone right away to his GW rep to find out what the fuck was going on


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nothing as spectacular as 20 librarians. However i did get a chaos battleforce with over 40 chaos backpacks in it. I counted the number of models and then the number of backpacks. Yep more than 40 backpacks for 23 marines.
I have also had a mk1 vindicator with most of the metal parts supplied twice.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

They must check everything now. I have bought quite a bit of stuff and I have never had a bad experience in terms of epic fails.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with Aramoro, someone really needs to learn what an "Epic Fail" truly is. 

In the grand scheme of things, a few mispacks are really nothing.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

GW seems to screw up alot, you'd think a international company would be able to get at least a few things right.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

A friend of mine got a free baneblade once. Some peice was missing or something so he rang up mail order and they sent another box, he also went down games workshop and they gave him the sprue he was missing. Ended up with 2 baneblades for the price of one.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

The more money you save, the epicer it is.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bases/backpacks increase is probably intentional; many companies that are packing a number of indnical small things will have a process that errs on the side of genrous as the cost of provinidg a few two many is lower than the cost of dealing with customer complaints.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I recall seeing a few screw ups before.

I bought a hive tyrant and they gave me 2 right legs and then sent me a a whole new tyrant box. they originally told me to just return it to the shop but I had already cleaned and primed the bastard not noticing the missing leg.( this back when I used do all models in pieces.) 

My favorite mix up Ive seen though is when a guy bought a new SM battle force box and all the SM legs were flattened like pancakes.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not related to shipping or mispacks, but;

Having to call customer service to ask who I really should be calling about the fact our store's back wall had turned into a gently cascading waterfall, because the water heater from store above ours had exploded overnight...
Poor girl on the other end had no idea who would be in charge of handling such a call and no emergency number existed yet for the stores! So I was told to call Mark Ferguson...:shok:


At least the incident led to all the stores across Canada getting a little card with a shiny new emergency contact number though!

Cheers!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Flash said:


> A friend of mine got a free baneblade once. Some peice was missing or something so he rang up mail order and they sent another box, he also went down games workshop and they gave him the sprue he was missing. Ended up with 2 baneblades for the price of one.


That is really a screw up more than it is ripping GW off - which is still awesome.

It is a system that can be taken advantage of really quick.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought a SM Assault Squad box (w/jump packs) yesterday, opened it up, and lo and behold there were no assault packs...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> Not related to shipping or mispacks, but;
> 
> Having to call customer service to ask who I really should be calling about the fact our store's back wall had turned into a gently cascading waterfall, because the water heater from store above ours had exploded overnight...
> Poor girl on the other end had no idea who would be in charge of handling such a call and no emergency number existed yet for the stores! So I was told to call Mark Ferguson...:shok:
> ...


technically you started the revalution!!!

Thats a pretty funny story. Im sure it was very funny at the time though.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

A mate of mine got a mail order screw up.

Despite only ordering 2 Predators and 2 Basilisks he instead received two SM Battle Forces, Two Baneblades and a Tyranid Carnifex. 

He keeps the receipt on his cork board as a reminder of the best deal he ever got in his life. We just assume the order print out was wrong at the factory, but he was never charged the extra cash and just reordered (though no mistakes the following time).

Other than that my most exciting mispackage was a Grey Knight who didn't come with a base or weapon arm, just loads of individual Kroot heads. Maybe a dozen or so (guess they made up the "weight" of the package maybe?) Made no sense to me how it was even possible. I took it back and got it replaced for a new one though.


----------

